# Mnagrove Jack Classic Blonde Dry Fermenting Temp



## jhay (12/1/13)

Awaiting for the weather to become a little cooler to put down Mangrove Jack Classic Blonde Dry kit.The instructions say to ferment the kit between 18 and 26 degrees but on reading this forum the opion seems to be between 18 and 20 degrees.Is the kit instructions correct because of the kit yeast or the forum correct.
I will have to use an ice bath and towels to keep the temperature constant in any case so I would appreciate advice


----------



## adryargument (12/1/13)

18-20.
Use what you must, i have a car aircon unit i pump cold water through


----------



## BeerNess (16/1/13)

getting any ale yeast down to around 18-20 is best for them, i've been keeping my fermenter in a water bath with a wet towel over the top - ends in the water, hole cut in the top for the airlock. on the 40*c stinker days i've been rotating 2l coke bottles of ice in the water to help keep it cool. on the 43* day a few back the worst i got was 24* in the fermenter, which is ok.... planning a saisson for next january though so i can ignore temperature woes!


----------



## chuck* (29/1/13)

Follow the directions on the can. That is why they are there. The manufacturer wouldn't print something that made their beer tatste bad would they? When in doubt always follow directions.


----------



## wbosher (29/1/13)

chuck* said:


> Follow the directions on the can. That is why they are there. The manufacturer wouldn't print something that made their beer tatste bad would they? When in doubt always follow directions.


 Completely ignore this guy


----------



## Damien13 (29/1/13)

wbosher said:


> Completely ignore this guy


Yep... definately ignore that guy....


----------



## Damien13 (29/1/13)

not you bosher of course...


----------



## wbosher (29/1/13)

Damien13 said:


> not you bosher of course...


All good mate :lol:


----------



## chuck* (29/1/13)

I've brewed that kit and it was great and I followed the directions pthrrp


----------



## wbosher (29/1/13)

The kit instructions are there to make things as easy as possible for the new brewer, and you'll often get an ok beer out of it...but not great.

By ignoring the instructions, and following the advice here (or any other forum on homebrew worldwide, they all will say the same), you'll get a much better result for only a little more work.


----------



## Ivonavich (29/1/13)

You will make beer without temp control but Temp control is key to making even "good" beer! 8 brews in before I tried temp control and the ninth is the absolute best I've made!!!!! won't be turning back anytime soon!!! 18-20deg for ales is really optimal....

that said I have a Belgian Strong and a simple wheat going in today at 21deg.


----------



## cobber (13/2/13)

hi guys im new to brewing as well but i have come up with a simple idea to keep your temp pretty even,
i have an old fridge so what i did was buy a cheap 24hr timer, i then put my carboy in with cold water and tried various settings with the timer coming on and shutting off,
in the end i got a constant 18 deg over the brewing process, even in those hot 40 deg days, it does take time but eventually you get it down pat


----------



## yum beer (13/2/13)

cobber said:


> hi guys im new to brewing as well but i have come up with a simple idea to keep your temp pretty even,
> i have an old fridge so what i did was buy a cheap 24hr timer, i then put my carboy in with cold water and tried various settings with the timer coming on and shutting off,
> in the end i got a constant 18 deg over the brewing process, even in those hot 40 deg days, it does take time but eventually you get it down pat


then when you ferment the brew will create its own heat and throw you out by 2-4 degrees.
minor adjustments as you go, I ran my fridge with a timer for a while before getting a temp controller....wish I had got the controller much sooner.


----------



## yum beer (13/2/13)

chuck* said:


> Follow the directions on the can. That is why they are there. The manufacturer wouldn't print something that made their beer tatste bad would they? When in doubt always follow directions.


Well said, exactly as one would expect from a 2 post member.....Im going back to kits at ambient temps.....I still remember that Real ALe at 26c...yum...the garden loved it.


----------



## joshF (20/2/13)

Haha 'mangrove bumcracks classic blonde blowdry'.

i'm only replying to this post cause a few weeks back i found this same tin at home that came with my very first fermenter starter kit.

Seems the plastic seal on the lid had cracked so the yeast was gone. Had a few random hops in the fridge that weren't much use in such a small quantity (about 5 grams of each) so threw in cascade, hallertauer and galaxy then fermented at 18 with S-04.

All i can say is wow, this batch was so close to being thrown over the balcony but for some reason decided to keep it. It was citrusy, very pale blonde colour and dryer than an arabs sandal. Awful mix of flavours and yeast selection. 

Hoping yours turned out alot better than mine mate :icon_drool2:


----------



## jhay (20/2/13)

my brew has all been consumed and i found it quite a more than just drinkable.I kept the temp as close to 20' as passible whilst it was fermenting.I gave a mate a bottle and he was quite impressed.It got better as it aged but the only problem i found was keeping a head on it.


----------



## sp0rk (20/2/13)

That comes with using LDME and spec grains
dextrose or plain old sugar won't really give you much head at all


----------

